# wrapping bath melts



## mcleodnaturals (Apr 4, 2008)

how do you wrap bath melts?!?!?!  I have made massage bars in the past and packaged them in plastic bags with a tie.  they squish and make the bag look nasty (as anyone who received them in the v-day swap can probably attest!)

sooo, i am wondering what the best, cleanest and neatest way to package bath melts would be (or massage bars for that matter!)

any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scotsoap (Apr 4, 2008)

I use foil chocolate wrappers.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 5, 2008)

I second the foil chocolate wrappers.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Apr 5, 2008)

awesome idea!!  i never would have thought of that!

where do you get them?  would some place like Michaels have those?  i'll check it out today when I'm in town.

thx!


----------

